# Game #23: Wizards @ Lakers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>









Washington Wizards (12-8, 2nd Southeast)  

@









Los Angeles Lakers (13-9, 3rd Pacific)

Friday, Dec. 17, 7:30pm
vs. Wizards
TV: FSN/ NBALP
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330









Lamar Odom and the Lakers are coming of a huge win of Sacramento 115-99. 

*TV/Radio Broadcasts*
  
  
  

Los Angeles Lakers

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































PG: Chucky Atkins
SG: Kobe Bryant
SF: Caron Butler
PF: Lamar Odom
C: Chris Mihm

*Key Reserves:*















Brian Cook
Jumaine Jones

Washington Wizards

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































PG: Gilbert Arenas
SG: Larry Hughes
SF: Antawn Jamison
PF: Jared Jeffries
C: Brendan Haywood

*Key Reserves:*















Jarvis Hayes
Juan Dixon

Last Meeting: N/A 

*Upcoming Games:* 

Mon, Dec 20
Lakers vs. Memphis 
7:30 pm 
(TV: FSN, NBALP)

Wed Dec 22
Lakers vs. New Orleans 
7:30 pm 
(TV: FSN, NBALP)

Sat, Dec 25 
Lakers vs. Miami 
12:00 pm 
(TV: ABC)

Wizards Forum Game Thread

</center>


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

run and gun!
run and gun!!
run and gun!!!
run and gun!!!!
run and gun!!!! 

should be some fun :yes: 

Lakers 118-110


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

This could be a dangerous game.

Arenas is going to scorch us with his penetration and Mihm is going to get dominated by Haywood on the road.

I am encouraged by what I saw last night though.

Lakers win 107-99


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

This is the type of game that we have to win if we want to become a playoff team. The Wizards are a solid team but we should win this game. No letdowns.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We're about to see what this team is made of. Right now I'm not sold. Please don't let us come out flat tonight.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

107-102 Lakers F/OT

Kobe 34 points
Arenas 30 points


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

when did brian cook become a three point shooting machine?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

couple games into the season is when he started to look like a basketball player


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

man! the lakers are starting to look like a team this year and playing well


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> man! the lakers are starting to look like a team this year and playing well


Don't get too excited from this game -- everyone looks their best playing the Wizards :grinning: :sigh:


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Atkins is going crazy out there, 23 points as of now.

Kobe also have 22 points, 14 assists, and 10 rebounds ATM. 

97 - 96 Wizards :uhoh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow what a game.. 104-104.. Going to OT


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Paul: Its Over.........Time


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Chucky leaving Peeler open for 3. :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

:nonono:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

$#%&&!* :upset: 

This is an upsetting loss. There is NO need to lose to the Wizards at home.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Final: Wizards 120 - Lakers 116*

WOW.. Tough Tough loss.. 

Final: Wizards 120 - Lakers 116


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Butler 	34 	8-17 	1-2 	0-0 	3 	7 	2 	0 	0 	0 	1 	17 
Odom 	45 	5-11 	0-1 	5-6 	2 	10 	1 	2 	0 	1 	5 	15 
Mihm 	19 	0-1 	0-0 	0-0 	3 	6 	1 	5 	1 	1 	4 	0 
Bryant 	50 	9-22 	3-7 	15-22 	1 	10 	14 	5 	2 	1 	1 	36 
Atkins 	46 	9-17 	5-10 	0-0 	1 	2 	2 	2 	1 	0 	5 	23 
Cook 	38 	5-10 	3-6 	2-2 	1 	4 	1 	1 	0 	0 	3 	15 
Brown 	10 	2-2 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	1 	1 	0 	0 	0 	1 	4 
Jones 	19 	2-5 	2-4 	0-0 	1 	4 	0 	1 	0 	0 	1 	6 
Walton 	4 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	2 	0 	1 	0 	0 	1 	0 
Medvedenko 	DNP - Coach's Decision
Vujacic 	DNP - Coach's Decision
Divac 	DNP - Coach's Decision
 Totals 	265 	40-85 	14-30 	22-30 	13 	46 	22 	17 	4 	3 	22 	116
```


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Damn... Our defense was terrible tonight. Both Hughes and Arenas went off. 

Then Peeler hit that 3  

The refs weren't giving Kobe ANY love in OT. He was getting those same calls during the game, but in OT they swallowed their whistles.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Why do they have to do this to us?! Whip the Kings and then lose to the Wizards at home? come on! 

Man..... i'm bummed. 

But I'll get over it.


----------



## LJD (Nov 27, 2004)

Man...We did just go to Arco last night, but that's no reason to lose to the ****ing Wizards at home. So did I read correctly, Atkins left Peeler open for 3? I wish we'd just trade his *** ASAP, anyone's better than him.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Why the **** did you give up a wide open THREE CHUCKY! I hate him right now! I swear that ******* wouldnt be able to guard my trash can(It's got those little wheels on it, so it might be too quick for him).


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Nice job Atkins!!!!!!!!!!!:upset: :upset: :upset: 

WTF was he doing on that play with 33 seconds left?! He cannot play any sort of defense. First, Arenas owns him repeatedly. Then, he leaves Peeler wide open after Peeler was RUBBING HIS FRICKIN HANDS TOGETHER for like 10 seconds behind the 3pt line!!!!

:upset: :upset: :upset:

Also, we could have won during regulation if Mihm was put into the game. Arenas and Hughes were blowing by us every time and whenever they got into the lane, Brian Cook didn't do anything. We could have at least had Mihm in there to try to block some shots. Cook wasn't even doing anything.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Nice job Atkins!!!!!!!!!!!:upset: :upset: :upset:
> 
> WTF was he doing on that play with 33 seconds left?! He cannot play any sort of defense. First, Arenas owns him repeatedly. Then, he leaves Peeler wide open after Peeler was RUBBING HIS FRICKIN HANDS TOGETHER for like 10 seconds behind the 3pt line!!!!
> ...


I didn't get to watch the game, was it that bad?

Man... I'm getting too old for this, my heart can't take it! Early in the season I was more low key, but now I'm Expecting us to win games and start putting some distance between ourselves and a .500 record. :sigh:


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

One more thing..our interior defense is some of the worst interior defense I've seen...how many lay-ups must we give up??? 

Oh yeah, Chucky sucks.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Also, we could have won during regulation if Mihm was put into the game. Arenas and Hughes were blowing by us every time and whenever they got into the lane, Brian Cook didn't do anything. We could have at least had Mihm in there to try to block some shots. Cook wasn't even doing anything.


Mihm? :rofl: Please.. The dude sucked tonight and has lately.. Cook tried to get to Hughes but he was blowing by everyone tonight.. Mihm had a pathetic 5 turnovers and very much in foul trouble ALL GAME in his lame 19 minutes of play. Someone tell me when Mihm decides he wants to show up. 

And what in gods green earth was Chucky doing there leaving Peeler open.. It's a ONE POINT game and you leave him OPEN? :uhoh: 

Oh yea missing 8 FT's certainly doesnt help any. 

Losing sucks no doubt about it. This team has the offense.. Just not the defense. It wasnt all bad but it is considering they should have built on last night's win against the Kings.. Oh well!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

We ALWAYS get TORCHED by smallish guards, it's not cool. That needs to be addressed.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

today has been one of the worst days of my life


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>madskillz1_99</b>!
> We ALWAYS get TORCHED by smallish guards, it's not cool. That needs to be addressed.



As long as Atkins is the starting PG, get used to it.

And Mihm and Cook both suck btw. Why did Rudy(idiot) bench JJ?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fracture</b>!
> And Mihm and Cook both suck btw. Why did Rudy(idiot) bench JJ?


Okay so who the hell would you rather have had out there? SLAVA? :rofl: WALTON? :rofl: VLADE? :rofl: .. They wouldnt have stopped them either. 

Sorry but there was really no choice.. :shy:


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

What the hell just happened? I hope Mitch understands that defenders need to be brought in ASAP!

I can't remember seeing worse transition D. It was absolutely pathetic. I know Arenas is one of the faster players in the game but good lord, no reason for them running a layup drill in the first half. No excuse for not hustling back.


Arenas was overall killin it, he couldn’t be stopped, did a real nice job of getting to the line. And Hughes had an out of body experience, knocking down everything. 

And I agree with Damian, Mihm should have been in at the end. He sticks his man a lot better and he can block an occasional shot, or pull down a tough board. 

And I thought the officiating wasn’t too bad tonight until Kobe started attacking the basket and got fouled I think 4 times late in the game, and got no call. Bavetta and Boland really missed some calls.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

You would think that after this Rudy would go with Kobe at the 1 and Mihim in the game to block some shots.

(10:14) [WAS 5-4] Arenas Layup Shot: Made (2 PTS) Assist: Hughes (1 AST)

(7:57) [WAS 14-8] Arenas Layup Shot: Made (7 PTS) Assist: Jeffries (2 AST)

(0:58) [LAL] Atkins Foul: Shooting (1 PF) 
(0:58) [WAS 27-26] Arenas Free Throw 1 of 2 (8 PTS) 
(0:58) [WAS 28-26] Arenas Free Throw 2 of 2 (9 PTS)

(0:42) [WAS 51-52] Arenas Layup Shot: Made (13 PTS) Assist: Peeler (1 AST) 
(0:42) [LAL] Atkins Foul: Shooting (2 PF) 
(0:42) [WAS 52-52] Arenas Free Throw 1 of 1 (14 PTS)

(5:41) [WAS 67-66] Arenas Layup Shot: Made (20 PTS) Assist: Jamison (2 AST)

(3:36) [LAL] Atkins Foul: Shooting (4 PF) 
(3:36) [WAS 100-100] Arenas Free Throw 1 of 2 (31 PTS) 
(3:36) [WAS 101-100] Arenas Free Throw 2 of 2 (32 PTS)


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> Okay so who the hell would you rather have had out there? SLAVA? :rofl: WALTON? :rofl: VLADE? :rofl: .. They wouldnt have stopped them either.
> ...












8.70Rebounds per bame, *2.67*Blocks per game.:yes:


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

One last thing, didn't Kupchak say they would wait 20 games into the season before making a move? It's been 23, and how many more games do we need to lose before a change is made? Or maybe nobody out there wants any of our players and we're gonna have to live with this line-up?


Ah well, we got Memphis next? Crap.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

One of many examples of why Kupchak wanted Banks instead of JJ. Oh well.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

The shame is that lost in all of this is another BRILLIANT triple double by Kobe. :sigh:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I knew this would happen. A trademark of a middle of the road team is losing to a lesser team the next game after beating a top one. I would rather have Chucky the doll than Chucky Atkins.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>madskillz1_99</b>!
> The shame is that lost in all of this is another BRILLIANT triple double by Kobe. :sigh:


Yeah...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fracture</b>!
> One last thing, didn't Kupchak say they would wait 20 games into the season before making a move? It's been 23, and how many more games do we need to lose before a change is made? Or maybe nobody out there wants any of our players and we're gonna have to live with this line-up?
> 
> 
> Ah well, we got Memphis next? Crap.


I wouldn't worry. We beat Detroit and then decided to Vancouver it up against Cleveland, Chicago and the Zo-less, Williamses-less Nets (although we did win that game).

It's been ugly lately in Roundtown.


----------

